# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Si të fitojmë më shumë reputacion?

## Testim

Futemi nëpër tema fetare, dhe mbrojmë Islamin për nja dy javë, dhe do të shihni se si vërshon reputacioni gjelbër nga vëllezërit muslimanë, pastaj kthehemi mbrojmë të krishterët për nja dy javë tjera dhe reputacioni ngritet edhe më tepër, e vazhdojmë kështu me religjionet tjera me radhë, dhe në fund si shqiptarë që jemi i kthehemi ateizmit.

----------


## Gordon Freeman

Reputacioni mvarret nga antari nese i pelqen postimi/postimet e tua apo ndonje ndihme,arsyje e etj jep reputacion te mire...por edhe nese te ka per urrejtje te jep te keqen apo kete e ben vetem me qellim,por un shoh ketu shum antar qe nuk merritojn at reputacion qe e kan

----------


## Gordon Freeman

Edhe ni pytje pse un spo muj me vlersu ni antar dy her edhe nese ato e kom bo para ni muje e mujin tjeter spo muj e kur muj me e lversu me reputacion...heren e IIt apo hiq smuj?

----------


## PaToSaRaK

Po ci do re aman sikur do merni pushtetin ne dore, po nuk ju ka radh xhaxhi Saliu e mori vet ai.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Homer

> Futemi nëpër tema fetare, dhe mbrojmë Islamin për nja dy javë, dhe do të shihni se si vërshon reputacioni gjelbër nga vëllezërit muslimanë, pastaj kthehemi mbrojmë të krishterët për nja dy javë tjera dhe reputacioni ngritet edhe më tepër, e vazhdojmë kështu me religjionet tjera me radhë,* dhe në fund si shqiptarë që jemi i kthehemi ateizmit.*


 :pa dhembe:  :pa dhembe: 

Nje gja eshte e sigurt qe te Tema e Ateisteve si "Pro" si "Jo" merr i m*t  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## urani29

> Futemi nëpër tema fetare, dhe mbrojmë Islamin për nja dy javë, dhe do të shihni se si vërshon reputacioni gjelbër nga vëllezërit muslimanë, pastaj kthehemi mbrojmë të krishterët për nja dy javë tjera dhe reputacioni ngritet edhe më tepër, e vazhdojmë kështu me religjionet tjera me radhë, dhe në fund si shqiptarë që jemi i kthehemi ateizmit.


Un mendoj se reputacion fitohet duke than gjith her ata qe ndjen dhe ata qe mendon por nuk mjafton vetem kjo duhet te jesh i sjellshem me tjeret dhe mos te shash as nje person.
Nk mund te fitojm reputacion duke folur mir her per nje fej e her per nje tjeter.
Duhet te jemi te sjellshem dhe te mundohmi te jemi sa me te sinqert.

----------


## Homer

Ja ta dhash un nje reputaticion, siç e ve re nuk jam i veshtir un  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

Edhe une i dhash nje reputacion uranit se mua me duket shume i sjellshem !!

----------


## Prudence

po si eshte kjo puna e REPUTACIONIT?

Kisha idene se kishte te bente me numrin e postimeve.......

une s'marre pjese kurre ne temat fetare,s';kam njohuri plus dhe qe per mua Zoti eshte nje panvarsisht nga fete....i bie qe REPUTACIONI im...ne vend numero...  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Endless

> Un mendoj se reputacion fitohet duke than gjith her ata *qe ndjen dhe ata qe mendon por nuk mjafton vetem kjo duhet te jesh i sjellshem me tjeret dhe mos te shash as nje person.*
> Nk mund te fitojm reputacion duke folur mir her per nje fej e her per nje tjeter.
> Duhet te jemi te sjellshem dhe te mundohmi te jemi sa me te sinqert.



Po une qe s'jam forte i sjellshem dhe kam marre gjithe ato reputacione? :ngerdheshje:  Mendimi im eshte qe te marresh sa me shume reputacione, duhet te jesh origjinal jo i shtirur, dhe te kesh dhe na pak humor.  :ngerdheshje: 

Une s'eshte se e kam dhe shume problem kete punen e reputacioneve, se ne gjithe ''karrieren'' time forumore ne kete forum, pavaresisht se kam marr shume here reputacione, kam dhene a s'kam dhene 2 here rep. Po kam pas dhe raste ku anetare  te thoshin,'' Na po ta jap nje rep, po e dua mbrapa, ok? ''. Wtf, pse me detyrim eshte kjo gje? Ik mo vlla se une s'u jape rep atyre qe u vleresoj postimet( jo per na nje gje, po me duket si kot kjo pune te dhenit apo te marrit rep) jo me te jap ty se me dhe rep. lol

----------


## Endless

> po si eshte kjo puna e REPUTACIONIT?
> 
> Kisha idene se kishte te bente me numrin e postimeve.......
> 
> une s'marre pjese kurre ne temat fetare,s';kam njohuri plus dhe qe per mua Zoti eshte nje panvarsisht nga fete....i bie qe REPUTACIONI im...ne vend numero...


Ne krahe te majte te faqes tende ke nje vend ku shkruan ,'' Paneli i Anetarit''. Aty mund te shikosh nese dikush te ka lene ndonje koment duke te dhene rep apo jo. Dhe s'ka lidhje fare ''reputacioni'' me numrin e postimeve, po thjeshte nese dikush pelqen nje postim te tendin te jep ,''rep''-in. Po ti na qe s'ke njohuri per temat fetare (dhe jo vetem), humor s'ke e s'ke, s'ma merr mendja te gjesh ndonje rep aty lol. Megjithese mund te jete ndonje anetare i deshperuar verdalle dhe te tregohet,'' bujar'' duke te dhene ''rep''-in kot. lol

----------


## Testim

Nejse, unë për veti marr të gjelbërta prej të gjithë komuniteteve fetare: Muslimanë, Talebanë, Katolikë, Protestantë, Bektashi, Ortodoksë, Ateistë etj. Në këtë të fundit jam dhe vetë.

----------


## Rina_87

> Nejse, unë për veti marr të gjelbërta prej të gjithë komuniteteve fetare: Muslimanë, Talebanë, Katolikë, Protestantë, Bektashi, Ortodoksë, Ateistë etj. .


 :pa dhembe: 

Kjo me ka ndodh edhe mu. Pas nje muaji te njejtit mandej te ofendojne kur kthehesh kunder bindjeve te tyre. 

Per temen, une harroj qe duhet me dhene reputacion. Ka shume njerez qe shkrimet ua pelqej po kurre reputacion sju kam dhone, per arsyen e vetme se harroj.  Mendoj se ky reputacioni nuk eshte shume me rendesi.

----------


## Testim

Meti e paska marrë vesh foren, edhe prej inati ma dha njo të kuqe. Hahahha

Po hajt, se boll më ke dhanë të gjelbërta o Met. Sosht gajle për ni tkuqe.

----------


## ILMGAP

Po e hap edhe unë një temë të re në këtë temë ...

*Si të fitojmë më shumë reputacion ?*

_Përshëndetje antarë,_

*Hyni në temat fetare, sidomos tek nënforumi Musliman, dhe ofendoni, fyeni, diskriminoni dhe talluni me antarët e atij forumi, kështu do të fitoni përafërsisht 14 reputacione nga antarë të ndryshëm, p.sh. une një, (...) një , (...) një ... dhe gjithsej 14 reputacione me vlerë 560 pikë !!!*

----------


## Prudence

> Ne krahe te majte te faqes tende ke nje vend ku shkruan ,'' Paneli i Anetarit''. Aty mund te shikosh nese dikush te ka lene ndonje koment duke te dhene rep apo jo. Dhe s'ka lidhje fare ''reputacioni'' me numrin e postimeve, po thjeshte nese dikush pelqen nje postim te tendin te jep ,''rep''-in. Po ti na qe s'ke njohuri per temat fetare (dhe jo vetem), humor s'ke e s'ke, s'ma merr mendja te gjesh ndonje rep aty lol. Megjithese mund te jete ndonje anetare i deshperuar verdalle dhe te tregohet,'' bujar'' duke te dhene ''rep''-in kot. lol


qyqa.......pse kaq inat me "xhaxhin" ti......  :rrotullo syte: 

lali s'po kerkoj "lemosh"......do bej edhe pa ate *"rep-in kot"*..... shiko e ruaj humorin... mos te biesh ti nga efendëmet njehere......

----------


## Rina_87

Prape te gjelbertat fillun. Kesaj radhe nga taborri musliman  :ngerdheshje: ... ani me komente "keshtu duhet, se partia jone eshte e verteta"  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Testim

> Prape te gjelbertat fillun. Kesaj radhe nga taborri musliman ... ani me komente "keshtu duhet, se partia jone eshte e verteta"


hahahha, ani më ka ndodh niher me i zajabat, edhe se kan marr vesh foren hiç, tuj menue qi pi msoj për mirë, edhe mkan dhan rep të gjelbert shum veta për te njajtin postim.

----------


## Pogradecari

> Futemi nëpër tema fetare, dhe mbrojmë Islamin për nja dy javë, dhe do të shihni se si vërshon reputacioni gjelbër nga vëllezërit muslimanë, pastaj kthehemi mbrojmë të krishterët për nja dy javë tjera dhe reputacioni ngritet edhe më tepër, e vazhdojmë kështu me religjionet tjera me radhë, dhe në fund si shqiptarë që jemi i kthehemi ateizmit.


*
nuk eshte mish eshte peshk

si ta tha mendja ta hapesh kete teme ne 
INFORMATIKE DHE INTERNET
c'pate

shendet e para
BB
*

----------


## INFINITY©

C'hall i madh ju paska zene. Get a life people se lat nam me reputacione. Nuk eshte me si me pare kur reputacionin e merrje kur vertet shkruaje dicka me vlere. Shikoni kalamajte qe nje muaj kane ne forum dhe jane qe tani "ANETAR I PAZEVENDESUESHEM". lol

----------

